# Tambour Doors



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Good Morning!

I have a pretty good idea on how to approach making the tambour for a tambour cabinet I am designing (kitchen charging station for all the multitudes of electronic devices). My question is how best to approach making the template for the two cabinet sides (i.e. the track the tambour will travel in). I am assuming that i should make a template for a router bushing to follow, say 5/16" (tambour will be 1/2" thick)....does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance for all courtesies extended!

John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John,

Woodsmith magazine #187 (Feb 2010) has an excellent article on making a tambour door.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out the Woodsmith web site they just had a video on an upcoming show that will be building one.


----------

